# Mk2 Out Brake lights



## TheBlueBeast (Apr 3, 2010)

Im new to vw's and dont know much about them. Ive searched around and cant find much about out brake lights. All the other lights work and the bulbs are good. When i press on the brake nothing happens. I checked the fuses but have not checked the wiring cause i dont really know what or where to check. Any help would be nice.


----------



## stratocaster (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Mk2 Out Brake lights (TheBlueBeast)*

First, I would take out one of the brake light bulbs and take it in to an auto parts store. They should be able to verify that you have the right bulb in there. Brake light bulbs have dual filaments, and obviously won't work if someone puts in a single filament bulb somehow.
If the bulbs check out, the next thing I would check is the brake light switch located at the top of the brake pedal itself underneath the dash. Its usually at the top of the brake pedal arm. I've never worked on a VW that old, so someone please correct me if I'm wrong.
If there are no obvious problems at first sight, such as exposed wiring, you are going to need to get yourself a wiring diagram of the brake light system. If you aren't experienced with this kind of thing, I would suggest taking it to a shop to avoid making the problem worse. I only say that as a precaution, and don't mean it offensively.
Once you've checked out the things previously mentioned we can go from there.


----------



## TheBlueBeast (Apr 3, 2010)

Alright thanks for the help Ill check all that. If none of that works Im just gonna rewire them.


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: (TheBlueBeast)*

just get a multi meter and work your way from the bulb socket to the battery. You will find the problem.


----------

